# 034Motorsport X34 Carbon Fiber Intake for 8v.5 RS3 and 8S TTRS!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

034Motorsport is pleased to present our X34 Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System for the 2.5 TFSI EVO engine found in the 8S Audi TTRS and 8V.5 Audi RS3!

034Motorsport’s engineers spent extensive effort to develop a complete cold air intake solution for the TTRS and RS3 that yields horsepower and torque gains over the well-designed factory airbox. During the development process, many iterations were designed, prototyped, and tested, which resulted in this beautifully-manufactured Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System.

MAXIMIZING AIRFLOW
034Motorsport engineers first created a CFD-optimized carbon fiber intake tube, which is a direct, high-performance replacement for the plastic factory accordion hose. Using CAD software and 3D scanning technology, 034Motorsport was able to optimize the cross-sectional area of the intake tube while being mindful of space constraints. The resulting part is a functional work of art - maximizing performance given the factory space constraints and featuring smooth transitions that ensure optimal airflow to the turbo inlet.










MINIMIZING INTAKE AIR TEMPERATURE
To ensure that the 034Motorsport X34 Cold Air Intake System draws in cool, dense air, the system includes a carbon fiber heat shield to replace the upper airbox as well as a stainless steel heat shield to block heat from saturating the intake tube. The upper carbon fiber heat shield bolts to the factory lower airbox, allowing the high-flow conical filter to breathe cold air from the factory inlet duct before the radiator. The stainless steel heat shield bolts to the stock intake tube mounting point and to the back of the head, preventing the high temperatures from the exhaust header and turbo from radiating directly at the intake tube. Both heat shields work together to minimize pre-turbo intake air temperature.










PERFORMANCE AIR FILTER
The 034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake system houses a high-flow conical air filter with double-layer pleated cotton filtration medium. This air filter design offers increased flow through an enlarged filtration surface, while ensuring superior filtration.

OEM+ FIT & FINISH
034Motorsport carefully selected the carbon fiber weave on the intake tube and upper airbox heat shield to match the factory carbon fiber engine trim found in the Audi TTRS & RS3 2.5 TFSI engine bay. The 034Motorsport Audi TTRS & RS3 Cold Air Intake System was designed to fit like a factory part, and mates directly to the turbo inlet pipe and factory lower airbox to provide an OEM+ look.

DYNO-VERIFIED WHEEL HORSEPOWER & TORQUE GAINS
034Motorsport's engineering and development efforts were validated on multiple vehicles using our Mustang AWD Dynamometer to ensure that the 034Motorsport Audi TTRS & RS3 Cold Air Intake System provided substantial increases in horsepower and torque on both stock turbo vehicles and ones with upgraded turbo kits alike.


PEAK WHEEL HORSEPOWER & TORQUE WITH STAGE 2 E85
Stock Intake: 456 WHP / 430 WTQ
034 X34 Intake: 472 WHP / 442 WTQ
Peak Gains: 21 WHP / 16 WTQ @6,950 RPM




PRODUCT FEATURES & DETAILS
High-Quality Carbon Fiber Construction
High Gloss Epoxy Finish
OEM+ Fit & Finish
Dyno-Proven Horsepower & Torque Gains
Increased Engine & Induction Sounds
Improved Throttle Response
Large-Diameter CFD-Optimized Air Intake Tube
Fiberglass-Backed Heat Shield
Improved Airflow from Factory Airbox & Intake Tube
Reduced Intake Air Temperature
High Performance Pleated Cotton Air Filter


WHAT'S INCLUDED:
034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS & RS3 Air Intake Tube
034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS & RS3 Upper Airbox Heat Shield
034Motorsport Double-Layer Pleated Air Filter
034Motorsport Stainless Steel Heat Shield
034Motorsport Silicone Coupler
Installation Hardware
Xacto X75300 Precision Razor Saw Set



Available on our site now! https://store.034motorsport.com/audi-tt-rs-rs3-2-5-tfsi-evo-x34-carbon-fiber-cold-air-intake-system.html​


----------

